
Airbnb Unveils Airbnb Plus - uptown
https://press.atairbnb.com/airbnb-unveils-roadmap-to-bring-magical-travel-to-everyone/
======
mwnivek
Previous discussion at:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16438913](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16438913)

